# Windshield wiper linkage



## caoimhin.smyth (Apr 30, 2012)

About 3 days ago my passenger side wiper stopped functioning. This was a concern however the drivers side was still working normally, so I set up an service appointment for early next week.

Yesterday my driver side wiper stopped working on the highway! So I got home and thanks to chevycruze2012's How to: Remove windshield wiper arms and windshield cowl post i was able to remove everything and I found this!









I was relieved that it was not the motor, so i called my dealership and they had the linkage in stock for 89.99 plus tax...I picked it up and installed it...except, I was an idiot and the right side i somehow managed to leave the square piece that is facing down in this pick, i left it pointing up...when I turned it on to test...the arm jammed up into the windshield and chipped the bottom edge of the glass 

the arm also broke because of this...I am going to go back Monday and see if the dealership will replace it ... wish me luck...


----------



## caoimhin.smyth (Apr 30, 2012)

Update...


I got the new linkage this morning and installed it...however the wipers would only go down not up...very strange.


I brought the car into day for some recall work (Coolant and Battery Recall) and they tell me the wiper moter is on backwards. :S this makes no sense to me as I didnt touch the motor...anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

caoimhin.smyth said:


> Update...
> 
> 
> I got the new linkage this morning and installed it...however the wipers would only go down not up...very strange.
> ...


I suspect the service writer (guy on the phone) misunderstood the mechanic and reported same to you.

We all know it can't be installed incorrectly, even if you had removed it.

Rob


----------



## Gus_Mahn (Aug 16, 2011)

caoimhin.smyth said:


> Update...
> 
> 
> I got the new linkage this morning and installed it...however the wipers would only go down not up...very strange.
> ...


The arm which bolts to the motor needs to be removed and flipped 180 degrees opposite.


----------

